# Salt Fork Muskie



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Ive been seeing a bunch of muskie from the dam crusin in about 3 feet of water, what are you catching them on?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

they're probably in on spawn.


----------

